# X300r Cutting Issue



## Jktwood (Aug 19, 2012)

I have an x300r and have added a mulching kit. I am experiencing uneven cut and a portion of the middle of the path not being cut. I have sharpened the blades, cut slow, raised cut height all with no success. The blades come with instructions that indicate they are marked, last set I got I made the dealer look at them to show me and there is no left and right markings. They are two different part numbers. Anyone else having simlar issues?


----------

